# Packer's Shampoo bottle info needed



## a23fraser (Jun 10, 2007)

I pulled a mint condition glass bottle from the Farmington river in Tariffville, Ct today but I am a newbie to bottle collecting and need some help dating/appraising this piece. 
 It is clear, 6 inches tall, 4 indented squares on each side and a small "liquid dispenser" opening at the mouth. It is embossed on the base "Packer's Shampoo" a sideways "44" on the right and a sideways "1" or "l" on the left of the "packers shampoo". I found that it was a pine tar shampoo but no dates have come up or info on the glass bottles?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome Aaron, Packers was out of New York and ads were as early as 1880 through the 1920's. That's where I stopped.  One soap box also had Mystic Conn. I'd need a little more info on the bottle. The 44 may be a date code. Is the bottle screw top? Machine made (mold seams all the way to the top)?


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reponse! This site is great, I am so glad I found it. I think I found a new hobby!!

 Yes it looks to be machine made, the seam runs all the way through the top. And it does appear to have a screw top.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 11, 2007)

looks like someone needs something for that  bite...


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 11, 2007)

Haahaa [] definatly! Its given me the fever!


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are some pics.. visuals are always helpful.


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 11, 2007)

Base says: l or 1 "Packer's Shampoo" 44


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 11, 2007)

Detail of side


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 11, 2007)

Detail of "liquid dispenser" style mouth


----------



## a23fraser (Jun 12, 2007)

any more insight? [8|]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 13, 2007)

Lobey is right. They are from the 30s and carried over to the early 40s. I have dug several with label remnants and many more with out anything on them. They can be found in aqua with a cork stopper from the 20s too.


----------



## logueb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think that I have a large screw top one from the 30's dig.  I'll check the base when I get home.

 Nice bottle Cap[], bimal or abm?


----------



## rrgsj (Oct 25, 2011)

I just found a packers shampoo bottle with a srew cap. Looking for info on this also. Found it while fishing 
 near mt washington hotel in N.H.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello rrgsj.

 Welcome. They made a lot of these. They are not valuable. They're recognizable to many of the folks who've been known to dig. I may have a cork finish on the one I dragged home many moons ago. For me, encountering one in the wild would make me look around for others of it's vintage or older, but the Packers would have remained.




From.


----------

